# Name change in ECA for WES



## raghu2058 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi,,

My name in college certificates is P V RAGHURAM whereas in passport is Venkata Raghuram Pulavarthi.

I wanted to apply for a name change while applying for WES. 

Can anyone suggest what is the procedure to do that.

I am assuming a covering letter and a proof of passport for the name change should suffice.

Please reply.

regards,
raghu


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You should apply for name change in your home country.


----------



## Geeth2015 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi Raghu did you find out how to do the name change . I have a similar issue, my educational mark sheets have different last name and the passport has a different name. Any help is appreciated .

Thanks
Geetha


----------



## pdinesh25 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi Raghu,Geetha

Can you please let me know how it went? I am in a similar situation (First name. Initial on transcripts and First name Last name on Passport). Did you submit any proof or a cover letter to WES to explain this difference in naming convention between transcripts and passport? Any information you guys provide would help me a great deal.


----------

